# PVC conduit into metal box



## zpm (Jan 6, 2009)

What's the proper way to connect PVC conduit to a metal box. Male adapter with locknut?


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't know how many thousands of MAs and locknuts I've used over the years. The locknut can be either plastic or metal. 

It's very common around here to use PVC with metal boxes in block walls. I usually put the MAs into the boxes beforehand, and cut and glue the PVC to fit.

Rob


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

zpm said:


> What's the proper way to connect PVC conduit to a metal box. Male adapter with locknut?


 
Is this a trick question?:laughing:

I don't know any other logical way.



I guess you could use a female adapter and a chase nipple.....but I don't know why you would.

A rigid compression connector would work too....but again, I don't know why you would use it.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

A male or female (terminal) adapter with the appropriate lock ring or chase nipple works just fine. 

You can also use a _box adapter_ connected to a coupling:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't forget you need an EGC, regardless how you connect the PVC to the metal box.


----------



## zpm (Jan 6, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Is this a trick question?:laughing:


Yeah. And you bit on it. 




> I guess you could use a female adapter and a chase nipple.....but I don't know why you would.


Considered that, but if the box ever needed to be replaced it would require cutting up the conduit.



> A rigid compression connector would work too....but again, I don't know why you would use it.


Probably not listed for that use.

I mainly wasn't sure if I had to use plastic locknuts, but I guess it doesn't matter. 

Thanks.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

Any type of locknut will work. There's no code that requires plastic locknuts with PVC.

Rob


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

I didn't even know they made plastic locknuts . Your not talking about plastic bushings are you


----------

